# с оставлением членом



## turkjey5

Does с оставлением членом me he resigned his post in the Госсовет?
Thanks!!

В 1892 году, используя инсайдерскую информацию, провёл биржевую операцию на понижение курса рубля, заработав около 1 млн руб; после огласки дела был вынужден подать в отставку. 10 марта 1893 года уволен от всех занимаемых должностей в бессрочный отпуск с оставлением членом Госсовета.


----------



## Maroseika

Yes, you are right.
But this turn of speech is absolutely awful specimen of the bureaucratic language.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

turkjey5 said:


> Does с оставлением членом me he resigned his post in the Госсовет?


This means he remained a member of the Госсовет.
However, as has been rightly said above, this is a totally unacceptable turn of phrase, at least by today's standards.
The right way to put it in contemporary Russian would be, "*отправлен* *со* всех занимаемых должностей в бессрочный отпуск, _оставшись членом Госсовета_." Or, "с сохранением членства в Госсовете," which is also a valid option.
You cannot "уволить someone в отпуск," this is an oxymoron.


----------



## Maroseika

Mr_Darcy said:


> This means he remained a member of the Госсовет.



Oh, my bad. For some reason I confused 'resigned' and 'remained'.
Sure, he remained a member.
C оставлением членом = он был оставлен членом = его оставили членом.



> "отправлен со всех занимаемых должностей в бессрочный отпуск, оставшись членом Госсовета."


I don't think this is correct, this is a kind of проезжая мимо станции, с него слетела шляпа (different agents).

As for the whole abstract, it looks like a contamination of modern and obsolete pieces - инсайдерский is quite a recent word in Russian, while уволить от должности is out-of-date.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

Maroseika said:


> I don't think this is correct, this is a kind of проезжая мимо станции, с него слетела шляпа (different agents).


Почему же?
Он был отправлен..., оставшись...


----------



## Maroseika

Mr_Darcy said:


> Почему же?
> Он был отправлен..., оставшись...


Он был отправлен - кем? А остался - сам. Разные агенсы, не получается. Можно только так:
Он уволился..., оставшись...
Он был отправлен..., но оставлен...
И т.п.

Ср.: 
Лишившись электропитания, установка была повреждена.
Лишившись рассудка, он был помещен в сумасшедший дом.


----------



## elemika

turkjey5 said:


> Does с оставлением членом me he resigned his post in the Госсовет?
> Thanks!!
> 
> В 1892 году, используя инсайдерскую информацию, провёл биржевую операцию на понижение курса рубля, заработав около 1 млн руб; после огласки дела был вынужден подать в отставку. 10 марта 1893 года уволен от всех занимаемых должностей в бессрочный отпуск _с оставлением членом Госсовета_.



... с сохранением статуса члена Госсовета


----------



## Mr_Darcy

maroseika said:


> Лишившись электропитания, установка была повреждена.
> Лишившись рассудка, он был помещен в сумасшедший дом.



Возможно, вы правы, не готов утверждать. Хотя мне пока кажется, что вполне окей.

Дело в том, что приведенные вами отрицательные примеры — из другой оперы.

В нашем случае нет последовательности действий и нет причинно-следственной связи, действия происходят одновременно.
Он был уволен, при этом/хотя остался.

В ваших же примерах есть причинно-следственная связь между событиями.
Установка повреждена, потому что лишилась питания.
Он попал в дурку, потому что лишился рассудка.
Это совсем другое дело.



elemika said:


> ... с сохранением статуса члена Госсовета


Три родительных падежа подряд — не многовато?
К тому же "статус члена" представляется ненужным в данном случае канцеляритом.


----------



## Rosett

"увольнение в отпуск" -можно сказать, если это военная или государственная должность того времени.


----------



## Maroseika

Mr_Darcy said:


> Дело в том, что приведенные вами отрицательные примеры — из другой оперы.
> В нашем случае нет последовательности действий и нет причинно-следственной связи, действия происходят одновременно.
> Он был уволен, при этом/хотя остался.
> В ваших же примерах есть причинно-следственная связь между событиями.



Я думаю, имеет значение не причинно-следственная связь, а соответствие между действиями и их субъектами.
Вот что пишет об этом Розенталь (пар. 212):
"Не отвечает норме употребление деепричастного оборота в страдательной конструкции, *так как производитель действия, выраженного глаголом-сказуемым, и производитель действия, выраженного деепричастием, не совпадают*, например: «Получив признание широких читательских масс, книга была переиздана»". 
http://rosental.virtbox.ru/styli_xlviii.html#sect212


----------



## Rosett

Тогда подойдет "будучи оставлен членом Госсовета".


----------



## Maroseika

rosett said:


> Тогда подойдет "будучи оставлен членом Госсовета".



То есть "10 марта 1893 года уволен от всех занимаемых должностей в бессрочный отпуск, будучи оставлен членом Госсовета"? Боюсь, это такой же несогласованный канцелярит.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> То есть "10 марта 1893 года уволен от всех занимаемых должностей в бессрочный отпуск, будучи оставлен членом Госсовета"? Боюсь, это такой же несогласованный канцелярит.


Канцеляризм. Но не смертельный.


----------



## Mr_Darcy

Rosett said:


> Тогда подойдет "будучи оставлен членом Госсовета".


Это вообще жесть.


----------



## morzh

>>проезжая мимо станции, с него слетела шляпа (different agents).

Я уж как-то приводил тут пример, но приведу еще раз.

"Вы согласитесь, что, *имея право выбрать оружие, жизнь его была в моих руках*".
А.С. Пушкин, "Повести Белкина. Выстрел".


----------



## Maroseika

Это не аргумент. Мы ведь говорим о современном русском языке, а в нем уже во времена Чехова подобные галлицизмы считались недопустимыми.


----------



## Rosett

morzh said:


> >>проезжая мимо станции, с него слетела шляпа (different agents).
> 
> Я уж как-то приводил тут пример, но приведу еще раз.
> 
> "Вы согласитесь, что, *имея право выбрать оружие, жизнь его была в моих руках*".
> А.С. Пушкин, "Повести Белкина. Выстрел".


прямвя речь персонажа по имени Сильвио. У него в других местах повести речь тоже несуразна.


----------



## Maroseika

Вряд ли дело в том, что персонаж плохо владеет русским языком. Подобные обороты попадались мне в литературе 19 века неоднократно.


----------



## turkjey5

Спасибо всем. Глагол оставить трудно владеть, так как значить покинуть, уйти а сохранить тоже.


----------



## Sobakus

turkjey5 said:


> Спасибо всем. Глагол оставить трудно владеть, так как значить покинуть, уйти а сохранить тоже.



I'm afraid this sentence is incomprehensible, there are only infinitives, and "а" means "and/but" and implies some opposition, while I can't see any.

On the topic, "отправлен со всех занимаемых должностей в бессрочный отпуск, оставшись членом Госсовета" seems acceptible to me, because the subject is "он" in both cases, while in "проезжая мимо станции, с него слетела шляпа" there are two difference subjects: "он" and "шляпа". The problem here is in the first clause the participle is passive(отправлен), while in the second it's active(оставшись).

"Будучи оставлен" certainly sounds better to me, and "с оставлением членом" sounds awkward because of two Instrumentals in a row, but in bureaucratic language this happens quite often(especially with Genetives) and is nevertheless accepted. Of all the proposed variants I find *elemika*'s "с сохранением статуса члена Госсовета" the most natural.


----------



## Maroseika

Sobakus said:


> I'm afraid this sentence is incomprehensible, there are only infinitives, and "а" means "and/but" and implies some opposition, while I can't see any.


I think the sentence is quite clear and only requires some corrections:
Глаголом "оставить" трудно владеть, так как он значит "покинуть", "уйти", но также и "сохранить".
As for "a" it somehow seems to me very Solzhenitsyn-like.



> On the topic, "отправлен со всех занимаемых должностей в бессрочный отпуск, оставшись членом Госсовета" seems acceptible to me, because the subject is "он" in both cases, while in "проезжая мимо станции, с него слетела шляпа" there are two difference subjects: "он" and "шляпа". The problem here is in the first clause the participle is passive(отправлен), while in the second it's active(оставшись).


The main thing here is not a formal subject, but the real agent. The agents are different in two parts of the sentence: the first agent is somebody who has discharged him; the second agent is himself. And I cannot formulate the appropriate rule better than Rosentahl as linked above.
In short, such sentence stylistically is wrong.


----------



## Sobakus

Maroseika said:


> I think the sentence is quite clear and only requires some corrections:
> Глаголом "оставить" трудно владеть, так как он значит "покинуть", "уйти", но также и "сохранить".
> As for "a" it somehow seems to me very Solzhenitsyn-like.



Ah, had he used the quotes, it would've been much easier to understand. The different meanings of "оставить" mostly correspond to the verb "to leave" by the way, so it should be easy, only the primary meaning of the Russian one is "to keep somewhere" instead of "to go away".


----------



## Mr_Darcy

Maroseika said:


> And I cannot formulate the appropriate rule better than Rosentahl as linked above.


Yes, you are right.
Thanks for bringing this up!


----------

